# Chanel Coco Pink lipstick



## MARC1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions as to what would be an exact or very close match to this (Chanel Coco Pink lipstick) discontinued product?  Recently visited the Chanel counter at Saks and was disappointed.  No true blue-pink lipsticks available to suit me.  I've heard N.Y.C by Coty has a close match, but I do have dermatological reactions to drugstore bought or Avon lipsticks.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 25, 2014)

Do you have a picture of it? Is it pale, mid-tone, muted, bright? I have no idea what it looks like and can't find pics online. Chanel is coming out with a  new collection of Rouge Coco lipsticks very soon, so maybe you'll find one among them? Did you check Tom Ford's lipstick line? If you want a matte Tom Ford Pink Tease might work!


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, and thanks for your reply.  This is the remains of CHANEL Coco Pink I have on hand.  With screen "resolution" and all that technical stuff, I don't know how this will look on your computer.  Coco Pink was discontinued in the late 1990s-early 2000's (guessing around 2002??).  It was an electric blue-pink, medium color, & looked very bright in the tube but was more subtle on the lips.  This was a very good color for those of us who are natural blondes with green or blue eyes,  and pale-pink to mid-pink complexions.  (Anyone old enough to remember "Color Me Beautiful", matching colors for clothing and cosmetics suitable to our "seasons"?) From what research I've done, N.Y.C. has the closest version called #405, Blue Rose ($1.99).  I have a dermatological reaction to inexpensive lipstick, and am reluctant to purchase their product.  I'm used to Guerlain, Sisley, La Prairie, Dior and Chanel lipsticks, but all have discontinued similar colors.  These days, the better cosmetic companies seem to add more beige or yellow undertones to all their cosmetics, in my humble opinion.  Any help is appreciated, and I thank you again for taking the time to respond!  (I recently checked the Dior and Chanel lipstick colors, and was not impressed with their selection.)  Thanks for suggesting Tom Ford; will have to check it out!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 27, 2014)

MARC1 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions as to what would be an exact or very close match to this (Chanel Coco Pink lipstick) discontinued product?  Recently visited the Chanel counter at Saks and was disappointed.  No true blue-pink lipsticks available to suit me.  I've heard N.Y.C by Coty has a close match, but I do have dermatological reactions to drugstore bought or Avon lipsticks.


  Hmm, Yves Roucher Gran Rouge lipstick in Colour Rose Eclatant (#12) seem very similar.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the pic. I think maybe @elegant-one could suggest one for you. Hopefully she will weigh in after the holidays.


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok, thanks.  Looked at both the Yves Rocher US and French sites online, but there is a difference between the two colors of the same lipsticks.  Again, different computers and different screen resolutions figure into play..  Thanks again!


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for your suggestion!  Have looked at the Tom Ford beauty site, and will have to see these in person to make a judgment.  Thanks again!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2014)

Someone on Makeup Alley reviews back in 2011 suggested Dior Pink Caprice and YSL Tropical Pink. Not familiar with how those look irl but they do still sell both on Nordies.  From Tom Ford's regular lipsticks maybe have a look at Pure Pink and Violet fatale (again have not seen either irl):

http://www.fulltimeford.com/2011/10/28/tom-ford-beauty-violet-fatale-lip-color-review-swatches/

http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/tom-ford-lipstick-2/

http://karlasugar.net/2010/04/tom-ford-lipstick/

  Lastly, did they have La Romanesque Rouge Allure Velvet at the Chanel counter from the 2015 Spring release when you went?

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-la-...-rouge-allure-velvets-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## urbis (Dec 27, 2014)

MARC1 said:


> Hi, and thanks for your reply.  This is the remains of CHANEL Coco Pink I have on hand.  With screen "resolution" and all that technical stuff, I don't know how this will look on your computer.  Coco Pink was discontinued in the late 1990s-early 2000's (guessing around 2002??).  It was an electric blue-pink, medium color, & looked very bright in the tube but was more subtle on the lips.  This was a very good color for those of us who are natural blondes with green or blue eyes,  and pale-pink to mid-pink complexions.  (Anyone old enough to remember "Color Me Beautiful", matching colors for clothing and cosmetics suitable to our "seasons"?) From what research I've done, N.Y.C. has the closest version called #405, Blue Rose ($1.99).  I have a dermatological reaction to inexpensive lipstick, and am reluctant to purchase their product.  I'm used to Guerlain, Sisley, La Prairie, Dior and Chanel lipsticks, but all have discontinued similar colors.  These days, the better cosmetic companies seem to add more beige or yellow undertones to all their cosmetics, in my humble opinion.  Any help is appreciated, and I thank you again for taking the time to respond!  (I recently checked the Dior and Chanel lipstick colors, and was not impressed with their selection.)  Thanks for suggesting Tom Ford; will have to check it out!


 How about chanel la diva? It's in the blue based electric pink family, but it's not a dupe of the intense and rich colour you posted. Otherwise, wait for the new cocos next spring, they look promising if you are looking for bold nuances


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2014)

urbis said:


> How about chanel la diva? It's in the blue based electric pink family, but it's not a dupe of the intense and rich colour you posted. Otherwise, wait for the new cocos next spring, they look promising if you are looking for bold nuances


  Yep....I agree they look bold in the few pics we've seen (I'm a little scared of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

@MARC1 in the meantime did you see RA Exaltee at the Chanel counter?

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/09/01/chanel-rouge-allure-luminous-intense-lipsticks-swatches/


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions.  I do have YSL _Tropical Pink_, it's a good summer color but a lot less electric than _Coco Pink_.  The other color, I'm not familiar with, but do have Dior's _Pink Paparazi_ (which is a slightly darker mauve version of their discontinued color, _Palm Tree_).  I wanted to try a bright blue pink because of the time of the year, and am getting too old for the pale mauve or pale pink lipsticks of my youth, which I admit I still use in the summer.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2014)

You might also shoot an e-mail to Amy at Cafemakeup. She used to cover Chanel so might be familiar with Coco Pink specifically. Also, have you looked at Guerlain? I am not very familiar with their shades but I know I've seen quite a few bold Rouge G's. Maybe @Anitacska or @katred could make specific recs?


----------



## urbis (Dec 27, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep....I agree they look bold in the few pics we've seen (I'm a little scared of them :lol: ).  @MARC1  in the meantime did you see RA Exaltee at the Chanel counter?  http://cafemakeup.com/2012/09/01/chanel-rouge-allure-luminous-intense-lipsticks-swatches/


 L'eclatante could be another possible choice, although I'm sure it's lighter. And why not crazy fuchsia glossimer?


----------



## tarotcafe (Dec 27, 2014)

What kind of finish are you looking for? 
  Have you checked swatches for MAC Girl About Town and Show Orchid? 
If you don't like the MAC formula, maybe check out Guerlain's Gigi. I have this one but I think it leans a bit more red than pink. 
  Also check out MUFE artist #36. They have tons of colors so maybe not 36 but check out others as well. 
  YSL definitely does some super blue based colors but I'm not overly familiar with the brand. Check out the rouge volupte shine line. #19 maybe? 
  Lastly, Nars has a new lipstick line out. Check out the Audacious lipstick in Michiyo and Angela. Oh and Nars Yu Satin lip pencil. 
  Temptalia has swatches of all of these but I'd take her swatches with a grain of salt.

Happy hunting! Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 28, 2014)

MARC1 said:


> Ok, thanks.  Looked at both the Yves Rocher US and French sites online, but there is a difference between the two colors of the same lipsticks.  Again, different computers and different screen resolutions figure into play..  Thanks again!


  I can check mine and take an image when I come home tomorrow.


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 28, 2014)

That would be great!  Thank you!


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks!  I actually ordered The RA Exaltee, a Sisley, Mac, 2 different color Dior lipsticks and a Guerlain from Nordstrom's online.  The colors never look the same in person as on the computer, however, but I love Nordstrom's return policy.  If anything is close to the "old time" Coco Pink, I'll let everyone know.  (I can never get close to the MAC counter at any of the local Nordstrom stores; it is always so crowded, but this brand seems to attract a younger crowd rather than a woman past a "certain age"!)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 29, 2014)

@MARC1 Great! I hope you love one of them.


----------



## MissTania (Dec 29, 2014)

tarotcafe said:


> What kind of finish are you looking for?
> Have you checked swatches for MAC Girl About Town and Show Orchid?
> If you don't like the MAC formula, maybe check out Guerlain's Gigi. I have this one but I think it leans a bit more red than pink.
> Also check out MUFE artist #36. They have tons of colors so maybe not 36 but check out others as well.
> ...


  I thought of Show Orchid also when I saw the swatch.

  Rouge Dior Declamation Pink reminds me of Palm Tree (if it is a blue based purple pink as I remember it)...I have a discontinued lipstick called Pretty in Pink by Guerlain which is similar to Declamation Pink.

  http://swatchescosmetics.blogspot.com.au/2011/12/lipstick-dior-277-declamation-pink.html

  I just found this by chance:

  http://hudabeauty.com/2014/10/05/tried-tested-the-worlds-longest-lasting-lipstick/

  No.2 looks like palm tree!


----------

